# 2012 Outbackers Northeast Summer Rally - Gettysburg, Pa



## rdvholtwood

​*​**2012 Northeast Rally - Gettysburg, PA*​*Drummer Boy Campground*​*​*​*June 15-17, 2012*​​​​






*Return to Gettysburg for 2012! *- The rally held in summer 2009 was a great time and lots of fun!

Historic Gettysburg is one of America's _most significant_ attractions, and Drummer Boy Camping Resorts central location has made it the _premiere_ destination. Within minutes you can drive from your site to *Historic Civil War battlefields* where you will experience our country's most memorable battle. Drummer Boy is located just a few miles from downtown historical Gettysburg.

We will be camping in the same area - towards the back of the campground - *Drummer Boy has extended a 20% discount *to our group. When you make your reservations - please make sure you tell them you are with the Outbacker group.

If you have any questions, you may* contact me via PM or [email protected]*

*Attendees:
*
304 - Red Beard
305 - Brett&Ann
306 - mikenkristipa
307 - Livin4Weekenz Too 
308 - lelliott
310 - H2oSprayer
312 - rdvholtwood
313 - Katzmom
314 - 4RovingSongsters
336 - hoodscoop


----------



## Livin4Weekenz Too

Sounds good Rick. Keep us posted.


----------



## clarkely

Are the dates set in Stone? I saw you said details to come...... Just wanted to check because Eric was planning on doing another Rasytown Rally possibly the same dates as a week long rally.

Keep us posted


----------



## rdvholtwood

clarkely said:


> Are the dates set in Stone? I saw you said details to come...... Just wanted to check because Eric was planning on doing another Rasytown Rally possibly the same dates as a week long rally.
> 
> Keep us posted


As it stands now, the dates are the dates for this Rally. I am just waiting to hear back from DB to confirm.


----------



## mikenkristipa

We are in!!!


----------



## H2oSprayer

My wife and I were just talking about a trip to the east next summer. We will have to keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Just a quick update - I called Beverly @ DB earlier in the week and have not heard back. I also sent a quick note to the manager and he responded back indicated that he most certainly would welcome us back. I submitted the dates and am waiting for the final confirmation.

I also told them that some most likely would be adding more days to their stay (I know I would be!)....With the holiday, I am sure they are busy...

On a side note, we (DW and I) did the Segway Tour in GB and it was great. It was about 9 miles through the battlefield. We had wireless radios that provided tour information on our route. This is something we could plan for if anyone would be interested!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Rick:
Does the group have a say in, when and where, the annual Northeast Rally is held?
Eric


----------



## rdvholtwood

Just Add Dirt said:


> Rick:
> Does the group have a say in, when and where, the annual Northeast Rally is held?
> Eric


There is no one "rally" that is considered the Northeast Rally. It would be great to see more rallies with different dates and destinations would be fine and give the Outbackers within an area more options for attending other rallies.


----------



## rdvholtwood

I've received notification back from the manager at Drummer boy and the dates selected are a go.


----------



## Livin4Weekenz Too

Rick, we can call to make reservations? Who is the contact? Which area are you staying?

Eric, Rick has a good idea. Multiple Rally's in different locations. Just have to be different dates.
That would give more people more chances to get together. I know a lot goes into planning a Rally, so not sure how hard it would be to pull off.
But, it is a good idea.


----------



## Lad79der

If you get a chance, go to the visitors center in the national park area and ask for a tour with a licensed battlefield guide. They will come out and drive your vehicle to all the interesting points and their passion for the history of the battle is amazing. Its worth the 2 hour tour. We did a 3 hour tour, a little more expensive at 75 for the tour, but the experience is the best in the park.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Livin4Weekenz Too said:


> Rick, we can call to make reservations? Who is the contact? Which area are you staying?


Any info on making reservations yet? We are looking at Fort Wilderness reservation for April, so I'd like to get this one on the books as well for next year.


----------



## rdvholtwood

H2oSprayer said:


> Rick, we can call to make reservations? Who is the contact? Which area are you staying?


Any info on making reservations yet? We are looking at Fort Wilderness reservation for April, so I'd like to get this one on the books as well for next year.
[/quote]

The dates are a go, and, we will be camping in the same area as we did at the last rally (towards the back). I didn't iron out the specific details yet regarding which sites to hold. I talked to DB and mentioned that I would call them back sometime in September to talk to them more in detail regarding specifics. DB is aware and has OK'd our participation and the date - we just haven't finalized the details of the site #'s.

I will give Beverly a call today and confirm the sites that we are going to hold.

Rick


----------



## rdvholtwood

rdvholtwood said:


> Rick, we can call to make reservations? Who is the contact? Which area are you staying?


Any info on making reservations yet? We are looking at Fort Wilderness reservation for April, so I'd like to get this one on the books as well for next year.
[/quote]

*The dates are a go**,- June 15-17th*, and, we will be camping in the same area as we did at the last rally (towards the back). I didn't iron out the specific details yet regarding which sites to hold. I talked to DB and mentioned that I would call them back sometime in September to talk to them more in detail regarding specifics. DB is aware and has OK'd our participation and the date - we just haven't finalized the details of the site #'s.

I will give Beverly a call today and confirm the sites that we are going to hold.

Rick
[/quote]

Update: I spoke to Beverly today - she is going to go ahead and reserve a group of sites in the back for us - I asked her to start with the back row (back in sites) and then move one row over to the right - see map - as we fill those sites. I asked her to extend the same courtesy with regards to pricing and discounts for the water slide.


----------



## Lad79der

rdvholtwood said:


> Rick, we can call to make reservations? Who is the contact? Which area are you staying?


Any info on making reservations yet? We are looking at Fort Wilderness reservation for April, so I'd like to get this one on the books as well for next year.
[/quote]

*The dates are a go**,- June 15-17th*, and, we will be camping in the same area as we did at the last rally (towards the back). I didn't iron out the specific details yet regarding which sites to hold. I talked to DB and mentioned that I would call them back sometime in September to talk to them more in detail regarding specifics. DB is aware and has OK'd our participation and the date - we just haven't finalized the details of the site #'s.

I will give Beverly a call today and confirm the sites that we are going to hold.

Rick
[/quote]

Update: I spoke to Beverly today - she is going to go ahead and reserve a group of sites in the back for us - I asked her to start with the back row (back in sites) and then move one row over to the right - see map - as we fill those sites. I asked her to extend the same courtesy with regards to pricing and discounts for the water slide.
[/quote]

Is that the section back by the highway?


----------



## Livin4Weekenz Too

Rick, is this area sites 301 - 312?


----------



## rdvholtwood

Livin4Weekenz Too said:


> Rick, is this area sites 301 - 312?


Yes, these are the back in sites. If you prefer a pull through - then you can go one row over.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Lad79der said:


> Rick, we can call to make reservations? Who is the contact? Which area are you staying?


Any info on making reservations yet? We are looking at Fort Wilderness reservation for April, so I'd like to get this one on the books as well for next year.
[/quote]

*The dates are a go**,- June 15-17th*, and, we will be camping in the same area as we did at the last rally (towards the back). I didn't iron out the specific details yet regarding which sites to hold. I talked to DB and mentioned that I would call them back sometime in September to talk to them more in detail regarding specifics. DB is aware and has OK'd our participation and the date - we just haven't finalized the details of the site #'s.

I will give Beverly a call today and confirm the sites that we are going to hold.

Rick
[/quote]

Update: I spoke to Beverly today - she is going to go ahead and reserve a group of sites in the back for us - I asked her to start with the back row (back in sites) and then move one row over to the right - see map - as we fill those sites. I asked her to extend the same courtesy with regards to pricing and discounts for the water slide.
[/quote]

Is that the section back by the highway?
[/quote]

I'm not sure what highway your talking about? This section is what is referred to as the "back section" and is the preferred area to camp in - due the layout and close proximity to the other sites. Its also close to the water slide. I know the section up front is by the highway and is noisy.


----------



## Livin4Weekenz Too

rdvholtwood said:


> Rick, is this area sites 301 - 312?


Yes, these are the back in sites. If you prefer a pull through - then you can go one row over.
[/quote]

Thanks Rick! Looking forward to this Rally already!!


----------



## Lad79der

rdvholtwood said:


> Rick, we can call to make reservations? Who is the contact? Which area are you staying?


Any info on making reservations yet? We are looking at Fort Wilderness reservation for April, so I'd like to get this one on the books as well for next year.
[/quote]

*The dates are a go**,- June 15-17th*, and, we will be camping in the same area as we did at the last rally (towards the back). I didn't iron out the specific details yet regarding which sites to hold. I talked to DB and mentioned that I would call them back sometime in September to talk to them more in detail regarding specifics. DB is aware and has OK'd our participation and the date - we just haven't finalized the details of the site #'s.

I will give Beverly a call today and confirm the sites that we are going to hold.

Rick
[/quote]

Update: I spoke to Beverly today - she is going to go ahead and reserve a group of sites in the back for us - I asked her to start with the back row (back in sites) and then move one row over to the right - see map - as we fill those sites. I asked her to extend the same courtesy with regards to pricing and discounts for the water slide.
[/quote]

Is that the section back by the highway?
[/quote]

I'm not sure what highway your talking about? This section is what is referred to as the "back section" and is the preferred area to camp in - due the layout and close proximity to the other sites. Its also close to the water slide. I know the section up front is by the highway and is noisy.
[/quote]

The 415ish sites back up to the highway and can be loud. I noticed that last time we were there and went for a walk. We have booked twice for 317 and 318 and have a great time over there. I see 301-312 is right across the road. They are nice spots! Good pick.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Lad79der said:


> Rick, we can call to make reservations? Who is the contact? Which area are you staying?


Any info on making reservations yet? We are looking at Fort Wilderness reservation for April, so I'd like to get this one on the books as well for next year.
[/quote]

*The dates are a go**,- June 15-17th*, and, we will be camping in the same area as we did at the last rally (towards the back). I didn't iron out the specific details yet regarding which sites to hold. I talked to DB and mentioned that I would call them back sometime in September to talk to them more in detail regarding specifics. DB is aware and has OK'd our participation and the date - we just haven't finalized the details of the site #'s.

I will give Beverly a call today and confirm the sites that we are going to hold.

Rick
[/quote]

Update: I spoke to Beverly today - she is going to go ahead and reserve a group of sites in the back for us - I asked her to start with the back row (back in sites) and then move one row over to the right - see map - as we fill those sites. I asked her to extend the same courtesy with regards to pricing and discounts for the water slide.
[/quote]

Is that the section back by the highway?
[/quote]

I'm not sure what highway your talking about? This section is what is referred to as the "back section" and is the preferred area to camp in - due the layout and close proximity to the other sites. Its also close to the water slide. I know the section up front is by the highway and is noisy.
[/quote]

The 415ish sites back up to the highway and can be loud. I noticed that last time we were there and went for a walk. We have booked twice for 317 and 318 and have a great time over there. I see 301-312 is right across the road. They are nice spots! Good pick.
[/quote]

Thanks for the info! - this is our second rally here and we usually camp in the area around 301-312 & over towards the restrooms. Nice area for a rally.


----------



## Lad79der

rdvholtwood said:


> Rick, we can call to make reservations? Who is the contact? Which area are you staying?


Any info on making reservations yet? We are looking at Fort Wilderness reservation for April, so I'd like to get this one on the books as well for next year.
[/quote]

*The dates are a go**,- June 15-17th*, and, we will be camping in the same area as we did at the last rally (towards the back). I didn't iron out the specific details yet regarding which sites to hold. I talked to DB and mentioned that I would call them back sometime in September to talk to them more in detail regarding specifics. DB is aware and has OK'd our participation and the date - we just haven't finalized the details of the site #'s.

I will give Beverly a call today and confirm the sites that we are going to hold.

Rick
[/quote]

Update: I spoke to Beverly today - she is going to go ahead and reserve a group of sites in the back for us - I asked her to start with the back row (back in sites) and then move one row over to the right - see map - as we fill those sites. I asked her to extend the same courtesy with regards to pricing and discounts for the water slide.
[/quote]

Is that the section back by the highway?
[/quote]

I'm not sure what highway your talking about? This section is what is referred to as the "back section" and is the preferred area to camp in - due the layout and close proximity to the other sites. Its also close to the water slide. I know the section up front is by the highway and is noisy.
[/quote]

The 415ish sites back up to the highway and can be loud. I noticed that last time we were there and went for a walk. We have booked twice for 317 and 318 and have a great time over there. I see 301-312 is right across the road. They are nice spots! Good pick.
[/quote]

Thanks for the info! - this is our second rally here and we usually camp in the area around 301-312 & over towards the restrooms. Nice area for a rally.
[/quote]

Ya know the only thing I didnt like about Drummer Boy, and those sites, was on the heavy move in and out days we got covered with dust. The guy at the top of the hill that is a seasonal guy uses a hose to keep the dirt wet so it doesnt fly all over the place. The rest of the campground is great. We may have to keep an eye on this rally...


----------



## Lad79der

I wouldnt say i was disappointed... we keep wanting to go back. Just a nuisance really. It is a really great site.


----------



## jcat67

H2oSprayer said:


> Rick, we can call to make reservations? Who is the contact? Which area are you staying?


Any info on making reservations yet? We are looking at Fort Wilderness reservation for April, so I'd like to get this one on the books as well for next year.
[/quote]

Don't think I'll be able to make PA next summer, but if you do make Ft. Wilderness in April let me know the dates. I don't know that we could do more than a weekend because of school, but we'd love to get together.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Good News - Drummer Boy has extended a 20% discount for the rally. I spoke to Beverly this week and she is ready to start taking reservations. She is currently out of the office and will be back on Friday, 9/1. If you have any problems with the reservations, please let me know.


----------



## bowhunter2819

Holtwood,
I am intrigued with this rally. I'm hoping to make it but have to look at my schedule. HOw long do we have to book with this 20% discount?


----------



## rdvholtwood

bowhunter2819 said:


> Holtwood,
> I am intrigued with this rally. I'm hoping to make it but have to look at my schedule. HOw long do we have to book with this 20% discount?


I don't think the 20% would be a problem, but, when Drummer Boy will release our held sites to the public. At this time, we currently have approximately 20 sites being held. For the last rally, I believe they held the sites to March or April and then released them to the public. I will find out for sure when I speak to them on Friday.


----------



## Livin4Weekenz Too

OK....we are in!!! Site 307 June 15th - 18th


----------



## H2oSprayer

Reservation is locked in. We will be on site 310, arriving on Friday, June 15th and departing on Wednesday the 20th. We will be heading to the Niagara Falls area when we depart on the 20th if anyone is interested.

I kind of feel like an el-cheap-o; if you want your 20% discount, be sure to ask for it. It was initially not applied to our total until I asked.


----------



## rdvholtwood

H2oSprayer said:


> Reservation is locked in. We will be on site 310, arriving on Friday, June 15th and departing on Wednesday the 20th. We will be heading to the Niagara Falls area when we depart on the 20th if anyone is interested.
> 
> I kind of feel like an el-cheap-o; if you want your 20% discount, be sure to ask for it. *It was initially not applied to our total until I asked.*


Great News!!!

About the reservation.....Did you talk to Beverly? Did you mention that you where with the Outbackers Group....? Please let me know.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Livin4Weekenz Too said:


> OK....we are in!!! Site 307 June 15th - 18th


Thanks Jenn! - Did you verify that they gave you your discount?


----------



## Livin4Weekenz Too

Yes, I asked to speak with Beverly...it took a couple of phone calls until I could talk to her....








But, I let her know I was with the Outbackers group and stated we were suppose to get a 20% discount.
So, I think I did!







Everythings good!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

I just spoke with Beverly at Drummer Boy regarding the issues. Beverly mentioned that when you call - you *must talk to her* for the reservations. Also, the *20% discount is being extended for any extra nights you stay. 
*


----------



## H2oSprayer

rdvholtwood said:


> Reservation is locked in. We will be on site 310, arriving on Friday, June 15th and departing on Wednesday the 20th. We will be heading to the Niagara Falls area when we depart on the 20th if anyone is interested.
> 
> I kind of feel like an el-cheap-o; if you want your 20% discount, be sure to ask for it. *It was initially not applied to our total until I asked.*


Great News!!!

About the reservation.....Did you talk to Beverly? Did you mention that you where with the Outbackers Group....? Please let me know.
[/quote]
Followed up via PM.


----------



## Stan

Talked be Beverly yesterday and we're booked on site 311 for Friday the 15th through Tuesday the 19th
Stan


----------



## Joonbee

H2oSprayer said:


> Reservation is locked in. We will be on site 310, arriving on Friday, June 15th and departing on Wednesday the 20th. We will be heading to the Niagara Falls area when we depart on the 20th if anyone is interested.
> 
> I kind of feel like an el-cheap-o; if you want your 20% discount, be sure to ask for it. *It was initially not applied to our total until I asked.*


Great News!!!

About the reservation.....Did you talk to Beverly? Did you mention that you where with the Outbackers Group....? Please let me know.
[/quote]
Followed up via PM.
[/quote]

So if you are leaving drummer boy on the 20th for Niagara Falls, you could then head to Acadia for the rally for the 23rd-30th and some of us will be up there as early as Thursday the 21st......just sayin

Some of us may be doing both rallies as well.

Jim


----------



## H2oSprayer

Joonbee said:


> So if you are leaving drummer boy on the 20th for Niagara Falls, you could then head to Acadia for the rally for the 23rd-30th and some of us will be up there as early as Thursday the 21st......just sayin
> 
> Some of us may be doing both rallies as well.
> 
> Jim


When we noticed that you were planning to do that rally in mid June, we were actually hoping that it would have been a week prior and that would have been the plan. But the way things have worked out, it doesn't look like an option for next year. Maybe will will have to plan on heading out there in 2013 as everyone's photos portrays the area as just down right beautiful. Besides, working in a hospital makes it difficult for the DW to get more then a week of vacation at a time hard to do.

It would be awesome if you guys would be able to make the Gettysburg rally; I believe I may have a EGT probe that will need to be installed







(not to mention it would be great to hoist a cold one with you east coasters!!)


----------



## clarkely

H2oSprayer said:


> So if you are leaving drummer boy on the 20th for Niagara Falls, you could then head to Acadia for the rally for the 23rd-30th and some of us will be up there as early as Thursday the 21st......just sayin
> 
> Some of us may be doing both rallies as well.
> 
> Jim


When we noticed that you were planning to do that rally in mid June, we were actually hoping that it would have been a week prior and that would have been the plan. But the way things have worked out, it doesn't look like an option for next year. Maybe will will have to plan on heading out there in 2013 as everyone's photos portrays the area as just down right beautiful. Besides, working in a hospital makes it difficult for the DW to get more then a week of vacation at a time hard to do.

It would be awesome if you guys would be able to make the Gettysburg rally; I believe I may have a EGT probe that will need to be installed







(not to mention it would be great to hoist a cold one with you east coasters!!)
[/quote]

some will bet here the 21st







but we have been known to go even earlier.. already leaning to the 20th







if you want to go i am sure others will be there early if not for two weeks


----------



## Joonbee

H2oSprayer said:


> So if you are leaving drummer boy on the 20th for Niagara Falls, you could then head to Acadia for the rally for the 23rd-30th and some of us will be up there as early as Thursday the 21st......just sayin
> 
> Some of us may be doing both rallies as well.
> 
> Jim


When we noticed that you were planning to do that rally in mid June, we were actually hoping that it would have been a week prior and that would have been the plan. But the way things have worked out, it doesn't look like an option for next year. Maybe will will have to plan on heading out there in 2013 as everyone's photos portrays the area as just down right beautiful. Besides, working in a hospital makes it difficult for the DW to get more then a week of vacation at a time hard to do.

It would be awesome if you guys would be able to make the Gettysburg rally; I believe I may have a EGT probe that will need to be installed







(not to mention it would be great to hoist a cold one with you east coasters!!)
[/quote]

Well there wil always be another year, cause I dont see this rally going anywhere for a while. Even if I am not doing it, it is a great destination for sure. As fo rthe Gettysburg Rally, we are still unable to commit and most likely wont be able to until I get my schedule the first of the year.

Jim


----------



## clarkely

I am doubting we will make it, I love the area, i personally don't care for drummer boy, i have heard the gettysburg campground is really nice................ But we did have a nice time there in 2009 and met a lot of good people







so it still holds a warm spot for me









We will be leaving the 20 or 21st for Acadia, so this will probably be to much..................... so at this time we are out................ but you never know.........


----------



## rdvholtwood

Stan said:


> Talked be Beverly yesterday and we're booked on site 311 for Friday the 15th through Tuesday the 19th
> Stan


Thanks to those that have signed up already. Drummer Boy is an ideal location, as well as, a good campground for a rally. The 2009 Rally yielded 30 families from as far as Michigan and New Hampshire!

I am starting a list - please copy and post what site you will be in for the rally...

301
302
303
304
305 - Brett&Ann
306 - mikenkristipa
307 - Livin4Weekenz & Livin4Weekenz Too
308
309
310 - H20Sprayer
311 - Stan
312 - rdvholtwood


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi.
Darlene here. My son and I have wanted to go to Gettysburg, for a couple of years, and looks like this would be a good fit for us, as he's graduating from high school, in May. Mind having a N GA family?
We had tried to come to one, a couple of years ago, but it didn't work out, but I think, next summer will be good. We would probably be staying a week, to get all the sightseeing in.
Thanks!
Darlene


----------



## rdvholtwood

mountainlady56 said:


> Hi.
> Darlene here. My son and I have wanted to go to Gettysburg, for a couple of years, and looks like this would be a good fit for us, as he's graduating from high school, in May. Mind having a N GA family?
> We had tried to come to one, a couple of years ago, but it didn't work out, but I think, next summer will be good. We would probably be staying a week, to get all the sightseeing in.
> Thanks!
> Darlene


Would love to have you join us!


----------



## mikenkristipa

mountainlady56 said:


> Hi.
> Darlene here. My son and I have wanted to go to Gettysburg, for a couple of years, and looks like this would be a good fit for us, as he's graduating from high school, in May. Mind having a N GA family?
> We had tried to come to one, a couple of years ago, but it didn't work out, but I think, next summer will be good. We would probably be staying a week, to get all the sightseeing in.
> Thanks!
> Darlene


Would love to have ya..........Hey, Rick, I'm back!


----------



## rdvholtwood

mikenkristipa said:


> Hi.
> Darlene here. My son and I have wanted to go to Gettysburg, for a couple of years, and looks like this would be a good fit for us, as he's graduating from high school, in May. Mind having a N GA family?
> We had tried to come to one, a couple of years ago, but it didn't work out, but I think, next summer will be good. We would probably be staying a week, to get all the sightseeing in.
> Thanks!
> Darlene


Would love to have ya..........Hey, Rick, I'm back!
[/quote]

Great to see everything is ok Mike......









Also, for those attending or - thinking about attending, I am going to look into a segway tour of the battlefield - if anyone would be interested. DW and I did one last June and it was a lot of fun....


----------



## katzmom

rdvholtwood said:


> ​*​**2012 Northeast Rally - Gettysburg, PA*​*Drummer Boy Campground*​*​*​*June 15-17, 2012*​​​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Return to Gettysburg for 2012! *- The rally held in summer 2009 was a great time and lots of fun!
> 
> Historic Gettysburg is one of America's _most significant_ attractions, and Drummer Boy Camping Resorts central location has made it the _premiere_ destination. Within minutes you can drive from your site to *Historic Civil War battlefields* where you will experience our country's most memorable battle. Drummer Boy is located just a few miles from downtown historical Gettysburg.
> 
> We will be camping in the same area - towards the back of the campground - *Drummer Boy has extended a 20% discount *to our group. When you make your reservations - please make sure you tell them you are with the Outbacker group.
> 
> If you have any questions, you may* contact me via PM or [email protected]*
> 
> Attendees:
> 
> (Back-in Sites)
> 
> 301
> 302
> 303
> 304
> 305 - Brett&Ann
> 306 - mikenkristipa
> 307 - Livin4Weekenz & Livin4Weekenz Too
> 308
> 309
> 310 - H20Sprayer
> 311 -Stan
> 312 - rdvholtwood
> 
> (Pull Thru Sites)
> 
> 313 - Katzmom
> 314
> 315
> 316
> 
> thru
> 
> 325


----------



## rdvholtwood

Welcome Katzmom!







- Glad you can join us for the rally.







If you haven't done so already, please make sure you call Drummer Boy to make your reservations. If you have any problems, please let me know.

Rick


----------



## rdvholtwood

rdvholtwood said:


> Welcome Katzmom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Glad you can join us for the rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't done so already, please make sure you call Drummer Boy to make your reservations. If you have any problems, please let me know.
> 
> Rick


Thank you Katzmom for contacting me and letting me know that our contact person - Beverly -* is no longer at Drummer Boy. 
*
For Rally Attendees - and those considering - I have emailed the manager at Drummer Boy Campground to find out who is now taking care of our rally. As soon as I hear something back, I will post an update with information regarding making reservations.


----------



## Red Beard

Booked...site 304








Looking forward to good weekend with good people and of course meeting everyone.


----------



## lelliott

I finally remembered to call and make our reservation!







We are booked for site 308. Can't wait to see everyone!

Lisa


----------



## Stan

Well, we have good news and bad news

We're going to be having 2 new grandchildren this summer (Aug & Sept) and so we're going to be needed for a week with each newborn. That means having to give up our 2 week camping trip to the Rally and then the Adirondacks!

I'm sure y'all will have a great time, I was really looking forward to this Rally..but I'm even more excited about doubling our count of grandkids from 2 to 4!

Stan


----------



## rdvholtwood

Red Beard said:


> I finally remembered to call and make our reservation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are booked for site 308. Can't wait to see everyone!
> 
> Lisa


Thanks for making reservations! Looking forward to a great time also!

Rick


----------



## rdvholtwood

Stan said:


> Well, we have good news and bad news
> 
> We're going to be having 2 new grandchildren this summer (Aug & Sept) and so we're going to be needed for a week with each newborn. That means having to give up our 2 week camping trip to the Rally and then the Adirondacks!
> 
> I'm sure y'all will have a great time, I was really looking forward to this Rally..but I'm even more excited about doubling our count of grandkids from 2 to 4!
> 
> Stan


Congrats on your new arrivals! This is certainly good news









We are sorry that you can't make it; however, we are happy for your new additions to your family!

Rick


----------



## hoodscoop

Just book #336. DW and I really looking forward to our first meet with Outback people and seeing all their cool RV's. See ya soon.


----------



## 4RovingSongsters

So, we're looking at our first (ever) Outbackers rally -- s'pose there's still an available site? Looking forward to learning....


----------



## mikenkristipa

I would be surprised if there weren't sites available. Just give Drummer Boy a call and see ask them if there are any available close to the sites listed that are already booked. Mention that you are with the OBer's group.

Hope all works out.......when you book let us know what site you are in so we can add you to the list.

Mike


----------



## 4RovingSongsters

Just heard back from DB. We just booked 314, so will see you all there. Good to see we're starting to fill up.


----------



## Livin4Weekenz Too

Attendees:

(Back-in Sites)

301
302
303
304 - Red Beard
305 - Brett&Ann
306 - mikenkristipa
307 - Livin4Weekenz Too
308 - lelliot
309
310 - H20Sprayer
311 
312 - rdvholtwood

(Pull Thru Sites)

313 - Katzmom
314 - 4RovingSongsters
315
316

thru

325

336 - Hoodscoop

I tried to update who is coming with their site #'s. Looking forward to seeing some familiar faces and meeting some new!! June is coming soon!! Can't wait!


----------



## H2oSprayer

I believe site 311 has been vacated by Stan.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Hello Everyone!

Its been awhile since I've been around. There is lots going on this year for us. The biggest, is our daughter Megan's Wedding in June. Time is just flying - only 4 more weeks!

Looking forward to the rally to be able to just relax............







If I missed anyone, please let me know....

Here is an updated list. Would also like to suggest a pot luck dinner.....sound good?

If you have any questions, you may* contact me via PM or [email protected]*

Attendees:

(Back-in Sites)

301
302
303
304 - Red Beard
305 - Brett&Ann
306 - mikenkristipa
307 - Livin4Weekenz & Livin4Weekenz Too
308 - lelliott
309
310 - H20Sprayer
311 - 
312 - rdvholtwood

(Pull Thru Sites)

313 - Katzmom
314 - 4RovingSongsters
315
316

thru

325

336 - hoodscoop
[/quote]


----------



## rdvholtwood

hoodscoop said:


> Attendees:
> 
> (Back-in Sites)
> 
> 301
> 302
> 303
> 304 - Red Beard
> 305 - Brett&Ann
> 306 - mikenkristipa
> 307 - Livin4Weekenz Too
> 308 - lelliot
> 309
> 310 - H20Sprayer
> 311
> 312 - rdvholtwood
> 
> (Pull Thru Sites)
> 
> 313 - Katzmom
> 314 - 4RovingSongsters
> 315
> 316
> 
> thru
> 
> 325
> 
> 336 - Hoodscoop
> 
> I tried to update who is coming with their site #'s. Looking forward to seeing some familiar faces and meeting some new!! June is coming soon!! Can't wait!


Thank you for updating the list....







Look forward to seeing you and the family again!


----------



## hoodscoop

rdvholtwood said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Its been awhile since I've been around. There is lots going on this year for us. The biggest, is our daughter Megan's Wedding in June. Time is just flying - only 4 more weeks!
> 
> Looking forward to the rally to be able to just relax............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I missed anyone, please let me know....
> 
> Here is an updated list. Would also like to suggest a pot luck dinner.....sound good?
> 
> If you have any questions, you may* contact me via PM or [email protected]*
> 
> Attendees:
> 
> (Back-in Sites)
> 
> 301
> 302
> 303
> 304 - Red Beard
> 305 - Brett&Ann
> 306 - mikenkristipa
> 307 - Livin4Weekenz & Livin4Weekenz Too
> 308 - lelliott
> 309
> 310 - H20Sprayer
> 311 -
> 312 - rdvholtwood
> 
> (Pull Thru Sites)
> 
> 313 - Katzmom
> 314 - 4RovingSongsters
> 315
> 316
> 
> thru
> 
> 325
> 
> 336 - hoodscoop


[/quote]

Pot luck dinner sounds good. Keep us posted.


----------



## H2oSprayer

If anyone else may be interested, I think that we are going to plan a day trip to DC on Monday the 18th. Feel free to join us if you would like.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

In case anyone is interested this event is going on in Gettysburg during the rally:
Gettysburg Festival

we might try to make this rally; sure would be nice to see you all again


----------



## Livin4Weekenz Too

Thanks Eric for the Gettysburg Festival info!!!

Hope you can join us, it would be great to see you!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Hello Everyone!

Countdown to Rally!!

Just got back from Cape Hatteras. We went down for a week. Great campground - we were close to the beach.

Alberto was kicking around; however, we made the best of it.

Stay tuned for more info on the rally coming up.

For those of you considering to attend - now's your chance!!

Rick


----------



## H2oSprayer

Since Rick has been brutally busy with other things going on in his life, he has asked if I could help with getting plans off the ground for the Saturday night Pot Luck dinner. Please indicate how many people are in your party, the age of any kids and what dish you would like to provide for the dinner.

304 - Red Beard
305 - Brett&Ann
306 - mikenkristipa
307 - Livin4Weekenz & Livin4Weekenz Too
308 - lelliott
310 - H2oSprayer
312 - rdvholtwood
313 - Katzmom
314 - 4RovingSongsters
336 - hoodscoop


----------



## Livin4Weekenz Too

H2oSprayer said:


> Since Rick has been brutally busy with other things going on in his life, he has asked if I could help with getting plans off the ground for the Saturday night Pot Luck dinner. Please indicate how many people are in your party, the age of any kids and what dish you would like to provide for the dinner.
> 
> 304 - Red Beard
> 305 - Brett&Ann
> 306 - mikenkristipa
> 307 - Livin4Weekenz Too *2 adults*,*2 boys ages 4 & 6,* *meatballs and mac n cheese*
> 308 - lelliott
> 310 - H2oSprayer
> 312 - rdvholtwood
> 313 - Katzmom
> 314 - 4RovingSongsters
> 336 - hoodscoop


----------



## H2oSprayer

H2oSprayer said:


> Since Rick has been brutally busy with other things going on in his life, he has asked if I could help with getting plans off the ground for the Saturday night Pot Luck dinner. Please indicate how many people are in your party, the age of any kids and what dish you would like to provide for the dinner.
> 
> 304 - Red Beard
> 305 - Brett&Ann
> 306 - mikenkristipa
> 307 - Livin4Weekenz Too *2 boys ages 4 & 6,* *meatballs and mac n cheese*
> 308 - lelliott
> 310 - H2oSprayer - *2 adults, 2 boys ages 8 & 12, deviled eggs and ??? (we will fill the ??? in with what looks to be missing after others have chimed in) *
> 312 - rdvholtwood
> 313 - Katzmom
> 314 - 4RovingSongsters
> 336 - hoodscoop


----------



## rdvholtwood

Thanks Chris for helping out!

In addition to the pot luck, if anyone has any ideas for games, please let us know. We had a candy flash light search one of the nights and the kids loved it. I will also be looking into segway tours of the battlefield and let everyone know the details. We did it last year and it was lots of fun.


----------



## Red Beard

H2oSprayer said:


> Since Rick has been brutally busy with other things going on in his life, he has asked if I could help with getting plans off the ground for the Saturday night Pot Luck dinner. Please indicate how many people are in your party, the age of any kids and what dish you would like to provide for the dinner.
> 
> 304 - Red Beard - 2 adults and DS age 7 - will discuss with the DW and see what others are bringing and fill in with needed items.
> 305 - Brett&Ann
> 306 - mikenkristipa
> 307 - Livin4Weekenz & Livin4Weekenz Too
> 308 - lelliott
> 310 - H2oSprayer
> 312 - rdvholtwood
> 313 - Katzmom
> 314 - 4RovingSongsters
> 336 - hoodscoop


----------



## hoodscoop

Red Beard said:


> Since Rick has been brutally busy with other things going on in his life, he has asked if I could help with getting plans off the ground for the Saturday night Pot Luck dinner. Please indicate how many people are in your party, the age of any kids and what dish you would like to provide for the dinner.
> 
> 304 - Red Beard - 2 adults and DS age 7 - will discuss with the DW and see what others are bringing and fill in with needed items.
> 305 - Brett&Ann
> 306 - mikenkristipa
> 307 - Livin4Weekenz & Livin4Weekenz Too
> 308 - lelliott
> 310 - H2oSprayer
> 312 - rdvholtwood
> 313 - Katzmom
> 314 - 4RovingSongsters
> 336 - hoodscoop


[/quote]

Two adults and if we're lucky a 15 yr old granddaughter - The DW will provide two of her special deserts


----------



## mountainlady56

HI!
I had hoped to be able to join you guys and girls, but it hasn't turned out that way! Wrote Rick a note thanking him for making me feel welcome if we wanted to join you, and I do appreciate it. Been watching this thread, hoping we could make it, but we hope to see you all around a campfire soon!!
Darlene


----------



## rdvholtwood

*Please see updates on Home Page for Rally - click here*


----------



## mikenkristipa

Looking forward to seeing everyone! I will speak to the Head Chef while we are camping and find out what we will be contributing to the "pot luck" dinner. I will post as soon as we figure out what we will be contributing.

Rick, Either Kristi or I will be joining you for the segway tour. probably not both.


----------



## rdvholtwood

*POT LUCK List - Please copy and paste with what you plan to bring.*

304 - Red Beard
305 - Brett&Ann
306 - mikenkristipa
307 - Livin4Weekenz *Too 2 boys ages 4 & 6, meatballs and mac n cheese*
308 - lelliott
310 - H2oSprayer - *2 adults, 2 boys ages 8 & 12, deviled eggs and ??? (we will fill the ??? in with what looks to be missing after others have chimed in) *
312 - rdvholtwood - *2 adults, sausage scallopini and breadsticks*
313 - Katzmom
314 - 4RovingSongsters
336 - hoodscoop

*If you have any idea for games - please let us know!*


----------



## mikenkristipa

*POT LUCK List - Please copy and paste with what you plan to bring.*

304 - Red Beard
305 - Brett&Ann
306 - mikenkristipa - *2 Adults, 1 Girl (13) Carolina Pulled Pork and Apple Crisp for dessert. *
307 - Livin4Weekenz *Too 2 boys ages 4 & 6, meatballs and mac n cheese*
308 - lelliott
310 - H2oSprayer - *2 adults, 2 boys ages 8 & 12, deviled eggs and ??? (we will fill the ??? in with what looks to be missing after others have chimed in) *
312 - rdvholtwood - *2 adults, sausage scallopini and breadsticks*
313 - Katzmom
314 - 4RovingSongsters
336 - hoodscoop


----------



## hoodscoop

Well, my colors are showing now but I do not know how to "copy and paste" so if someone can add this behind my name, please feel free to do it for me ....... please.

hoodscoop - two home made desert trays


----------



## mikenkristipa

*POT LUCK List - Please copy and paste with what you plan to bring.

*304 - Red Beard
305 - Brett&Ann - *2 Adults - Pasta Salad*
306 - mikenkristipa - *2 Adults, 1 Girl (13) Carolina Pulled Pork and Apple Crisp for dessert. *
307 - Livin4Weekenz *Too 2 boys ages 4 & 6, meatballs and mac n cheese*
308 - lelliott
310 - H2oSprayer - *2 adults, 2 boys ages 8 & 12, deviled eggs and ??? (we will fill the ??? in with what looks to be missing after others have chimed in) *
312 - rdvholtwood - *2 adults, sausage scallopini and breadsticks*
313 - Katzmom
314 - 4RovingSongsters
336 - hoodscoop - *2 Homemade dessert Trays
*


----------



## hoodscoop

mikenkristipa said:


> *POT LUCK List - Please copy and paste with what you plan to bring.
> 
> *304 - Red Beard
> 305 - Brett&Ann - *2 Adults - Pasta Salad*
> 306 - mikenkristipa - *2 Adults, 1 Girl (13) Carolina Pulled Pork and Apple Crisp for dessert. *
> 307 - Livin4Weekenz *Too 2 boys ages 4 & 6, meatballs and mac n cheese*
> 308 - lelliott
> 310 - H2oSprayer - *2 adults, 2 boys ages 8 & 12, deviled eggs and ??? (we will fill the ??? in with what looks to be missing after others have chimed in) *
> 312 - rdvholtwood - *2 adults, sausage scallopini and breadsticks*
> 313 - Katzmom
> 314 - 4RovingSongsters
> 336 - hoodscoop - *2 Homemade dessert Trays
> *


Thanks guys. I will bring my laptop to Gettysburg and maybe you can show me how you did the cut & paste.


----------



## mikenkristipa

hoodscoop said:


> *POT LUCK List - Please copy and paste with what you plan to bring.
> 
> *304 - Red Beard
> 305 - Brett&Ann - *2 Adults - Pasta Salad*
> 306 - mikenkristipa - *2 Adults, 1 Girl (13) Carolina Pulled Pork and Apple Crisp for dessert. *
> 307 - Livin4Weekenz *Too 2 boys ages 4 & 6, meatballs and mac n cheese*
> 308 - lelliott
> 310 - H2oSprayer - *2 adults, 2 boys ages 8 & 12, deviled eggs and ??? (we will fill the ??? in with what looks to be missing after others have chimed in) *
> 312 - rdvholtwood - *2 adults, sausage scallopini and breadsticks*
> 313 - Katzmom
> 314 - 4RovingSongsters
> 336 - hoodscoop - *2 Homemade dessert Trays
> *


Thanks guys. I will bring my laptop to Gettysburg and maybe you can show me how you did the cut & paste.
[/quote]

No problem........can't wait to get there, I need a vacation!


----------



## H2oSprayer

mikenkristipa said:


> *POT LUCK List - Please copy and paste with what you plan to bring.
> 
> *304 - Red Beard
> 305 - Brett&Ann - *2 Adults - Pasta Salad*
> 306 - mikenkristipa - *2 Adults, 1 Girl (13) Carolina Pulled Pork and Apple Crisp for dessert. *
> 307 - Livin4Weekenz *Too 2 boys ages 4 & 6, meatballs and mac n cheese*
> 308 - lelliott
> 310 - H2oSprayer - *2 adults, 2 boys ages 8 & 12, deviled eggs and corn on the cob*
> 312 - rdvholtwood - *2 adults, sausage scallopini and breadsticks*
> 313 - Katzmom
> 314 - 4RovingSongsters
> 336 - hoodscoop - *2 Homemade dessert Trays
> *


I updated what we are bringing. We can't wait to hit the road on Thursday!! Depending on the traffic that we encounter, we are either planning to overnight at Laurel Highlands Campland in Donegal Pa or Friendship Village Campground in Bedford PA and plan to be at Drummer Boy as early as we can (it looks like check in is 3pm) so the boys can enjoy the water slide Friday afternoon before they close for the day.


----------



## mikenkristipa

H2oSprayer said:


> *POT LUCK List - Please copy and paste with what you plan to bring.
> 
> *304 - Red Beard
> 305 - Brett&Ann - *2 Adults - Pasta Salad*
> 306 - mikenkristipa - *2 Adults, 1 Girl (13) Carolina Pulled Pork and Apple Crisp for dessert. *
> 307 - Livin4Weekenz *Too 2 boys ages 4 & 6, meatballs and mac n cheese*
> 308 - lelliott
> 310 - H2oSprayer - *2 adults, 2 boys ages 8 & 12, deviled eggs and corn on the cob*
> 312 - rdvholtwood - *2 adults, sausage scallopini and breadsticks*
> 313 - Katzmom
> 314 - 4RovingSongsters
> 336 - hoodscoop - *2 Homemade dessert Trays
> *


I updated what we are bringing. We can't wait to hit the road on Thursday!! Depending on the traffic that we encounter, we are either planning to overnight at Laurel Highlands Campland in Donegal Pa or Friendship Village Campground in Bedford PA and plan to be at Drummer Boy as early as we can (it looks like check in is 3pm) so the boys can enjoy the water slide Friday afternoon before they close for the day.
[/quote]

Have a safe trip!


----------



## lelliott

POT LUCK List - Please copy and paste with what you plan to bring.

304 - Red Beard
305 - Brett&Ann - 2 Adults - Pasta Salad
306 - mikenkristipa - 2 Adults, 1 Girl (13) Carolina Pulled Pork and Apple Crisp for dessert. 
307 - Livin4Weekenz Too 2 boys ages 4 & 6, meatballs and mac n cheese
308 - lelliott- 2 Adults, 3 girls (10, 8, 6), Taco salad and Red Velvet brownies
310 - H2oSprayer - 2 adults, 2 boys ages 8 & 12, deviled eggs and corn on the cob
312 - rdvholtwood - 2 adults, sausage scallopini and breadsticks
313 - Katzmom
314 - 4RovingSongsters
336 - hoodscoop - 2 Homemade dessert Trays

Can't wait to see everyone!! Safe travels to everyone. We will probably be in around 7:00 Friday night.

Lisa


----------



## rdvholtwood

The Gettysburg Rally is here!

Donna and I will be arriving sometime tomorrow around noon. I do not have a laptop and won't be checking outbackers.com for updates. I will send all of you a PM with my contact information should you need to get hold of me.
I wish you all a safe trip and looking forward to meeting you all.

Rick


----------



## mikenkristipa

We will be arriving Wed. evening around 8. Everyone have a safe trip! See you all soon!


----------



## 4RovingSongsters

POT LUCK List - Please copy and paste with what you plan to bring.

304 - Red Beard
305 - Brett&Ann - 2 Adults - Pasta Salad
306 - mikenkristipa - 2 Adults, 1 Girl (13) Carolina Pulled Pork and Apple Crisp for dessert. 
307 - Livin4Weekenz Too 2 boys ages 4 & 6, meatballs and mac n cheese
308 - lelliott- 2 Adults, 3 girls (10, 8, 6), Taco salad and Red Velvet brownies
310 - H2oSprayer - 2 adults, 2 boys ages 8 & 12, deviled eggs and corn on the cob
312 - rdvholtwood - 2 adults, sausage scallopini and breadsticks
313 - Katzmom
314 - 4RovingSongsters - 2 adults, 2 girls 10 & 12 & 2 fuzzy Pyrs; garden salad and blondies
336 - hoodscoop - 2 Homemade dessert Trays

Arriving late Friday, looking forward to being the new folks.
Ed


----------



## Red Beard

POT LUCK List - Please copy and paste with what you plan to bring.

304 - Red Beard - 2 adults and 1 boy (7)- we will do 2 side dishes and a dessert - will make a run to the local farmers market and see what is fresh and whip something up. 
305 - Brett&Ann - 2 Adults - Pasta Salad
306 - mikenkristipa - 2 Adults, 1 Girl (13) Carolina Pulled Pork and Apple Crisp for dessert. 
307 - Livin4Weekenz Too 2 boys ages 4 & 6, meatballs and mac n cheese
308 - lelliott- 2 Adults, 3 girls (10, 8, 6), Taco salad and Red Velvet brownies
310 - H2oSprayer - 2 adults, 2 boys ages 8 & 12, deviled eggs and corn on the cob
312 - rdvholtwood - 2 adults, sausage scallopini and breadsticks
313 - Katzmom
314 - 4RovingSongsters - garden salad and blondies
336 - hoodscoop - 2 Homemade dessert Trays

We should arrive mid to late afternoon Friday. See you all then!

Safe travels to all


----------



## Red Beard

It was great to put faces to names and share some laughs with everyone.
The weather was perfect!!!







The pot luck was tasty and everyone was full of laughs







. 
The DW had a fun and relaxing time around the fire Saturday night and she is now an official Outbacker! The DS was so tired from playing at the "rock" that he actually slept past 8am a first! 
Sadly it ended all too soon&#8230;.until we see each other again may the roads be smooth to your destination, the faces you see be smiling, the campfire wood endless, the beer ice cold and the trips unforgettable. 
Safe camping, 
Joe, Heather and Riley


----------



## Livin4Weekenz Too

A big thanks to Rick and Donna for hosting the rally and Mike and Kristi for helping.
I think it was a good time for all.

My crew had a blast! It was great seeing some familiar faces and meeting new families.
Hopefully we can meet up around a campfire in the near future. Wishing everyone a very safe and enjoyable summer!

Happy camping!!


----------



## 2girls4mom

So glad all of you had fun! After reading about your plans, your tasty pot luck and great camp fire does anyone have a group photo to post? 
Have a good summer!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Thank you everyone for helping make a great rally.







* You ALL made it a great rally*! We couldn't have asked for better weather!









The group size for this rally was perfect and gave us a chance to get to know each other. The time spent with all of you around the "rally campfire" was the best.

I hope all the children had fun on the candy hunt on Saturday night. Thank you to all who helped getting both the pot luck dinner set up (site 319) and for all the great food.

Hopefully, we can do this again next year.

Rick and Donna


----------



## mikenkristipa

Just wanted to let you all know that we had a great time at the Rally!

It was great catching up with a few familiar faces and meeting some new camping friends.

Everything at the pot luck was awesome and the Community Campfire was a lot of fun.

Thank You Rick and Donna, you are both wonderful hosts!

Stay tuned, we will get something together soon for Next Summer, probably at a different location. Any suggestions are welcome! I do have a POSSIBLE destination in mind but nothing is set in stone.

Happy Camping,

Mike, Kristi and Hannah


----------



## Livin4Weekenz Too

The Jersey shore was talked about as a possible rally location and 4th of July is on a Thursday next year

....so why not make a long weekend rally at the Jersey Shore?

July 4 - 7 2013

Just throwing it out there as a possible idea!


----------



## H2oSprayer

We have just returned home after our post rally extended trip to the Niagara Falls area. Heather and I would like to thank Rick and Donna for organizing such a fun weekend. We had a great time meeting everyone, putting faces with names and visiting the Gettysburg area. I'm not sure if the Finger Lakes area of New York would be too far north for a summer rally, but I think that we may end up visiting that area next summer.


----------

